# Last cheese of the season



## atomicsmoke (Apr 26, 2014)

When life gives you ...cold days in spring, you make smoked cheese.

An 8.5lb batch of Jarlsberg, emmental, Gruyere, Havarti, cheddar and another one that I only eat smoked.













IMG_20140423_184811.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 26, 2014






In the smoker with cherry wood smoke












IMG_20140424_210619.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 26, 2014






Final product












IMG_20140425_205334.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 26, 2014


















IMG_20140425_222831.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 26, 2014






Thank you for checking this out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How many Hours?

Got a lot of color there!!

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 26, 2014)

8-9 hours. Split in two evenings.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 26, 2014)

8-9 hours holy Cheesus that's a lot of smoke!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 26, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> 8-9 hours holy Cheesus that's a lot of smoke!


I know...that's how we like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> 8-9 hours. Split in two evenings.


That sounds good----Long time with light smoke!!

Much better than short time with too heavy smoke!!

Bear


----------



## duffman (May 2, 2014)

I am going to have to try a long cheese smoke with only one side of the AMNS light when cold weather rolls around again. Cheese smoking season is getting close to an end here in Husker land. I might try one more cheese smoke early in the morning when it is still chilly this month.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> I am going to have to try a long cheese smoke with only one side of the AMNS light when cold weather rolls around again. Cheese smoking season is getting close to an end here in Husker land. I might try one more cheese smoke early in the morning when it is still chilly this month.


Hi Duff !!

You can always take a jug 3/4 full of water, and freeze it. Then put that in the smoker between the cheese & the AMNS or AMNPS:













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011






Bear


----------



## jmaves (May 9, 2014)

As far as time in the cold smoke process, which I've never done before, I'm seeing smoke times from two or three hours all the way up to nine!!!!    Is there an average where you can't go too far wrong?

How about a soft cheese like a brie?    Or isn't that a good style to try?    And one final question:   Am I going to have better results with, say, a sixty-day aged cheddar versus a four-year cheddar, or doesn't it make too much difference?     Thanks, guys.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 9, 2014)

I believe it comes down to personal taste. We like them smokier. Start with little smoke. Adjust on the second batch.

I wouldn't smoke expensive cheeses. Some have fine flavours you would miss when blended with smoke flavour.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 9, 2014)

I've done brie (inexpensive ones). Came out nice. If you don't eat the rind you have to shave it off before smoking - smoke won't penetrate. Which makes the handling a bit difficult depending on how creamy the brie is.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> I believe it comes down to personal taste. We like them smokier. Start with little smoke. Adjust on the second batch.
> 
> I wouldn't smoke expensive cheeses. Some have fine flavours you would miss when blended with smoke flavour.


Below is the only Cheese Smoke I did that I did a Step by Step of. It's from 2010, before I was very good at Step by Steps.

First Cheese Smoke:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92619/my-first-cheese-cold-smoked-qview

Bear


----------

